# Do any of ur villagers "flirt" with you? Lol



## Mellyjan3 (Apr 13, 2016)

Zell ALWAYS tells me he was calling out my name when he was sick in bed and he hoped i'd be there next time to take care of him. Idk he's always really sweet on me and i didn't think we were close at all.


----------



## lolita.x (Apr 13, 2016)

i swear Lionel always used to flirt with me! i loved him so much and got so upset when he moved away from my town


----------



## N a t (Apr 13, 2016)

I dunno if I'd say flirt, but out of all of my villagers, Chief was the only one who sent me a valentines chocolate :3

I actually dunno if female villagers will send a female mayor a valentines or not, and vice versa. This is my first valentines gift from a townie that I can remember. Of course I'm not including Isabell and your mom xD


----------



## Trip (Apr 13, 2016)

Smug villagers tend to flirt with female players.


----------



## Mariah (Apr 13, 2016)

Mellyjan3 said:


> Zell ALWAYS tells me he was calling out my name when he was sick in bed and he hoped i'd be there next time to take care of him. Idk he's always really sweet on me and i didn't think we were close at all.



All of the smug villagers are like that.


----------



## wolfie1 (Apr 13, 2016)

Smug villagers flirt with female characters, but they may also flirt a little bit with male characters. Henry tells me every time he comes over that I should dance with him, but then he says he's "joking... probably."


----------



## meowduck (Apr 13, 2016)

Colton does that cx he's too cute! I think Julian too. Chief is more shy ccx


----------



## Mellyjan3 (Apr 13, 2016)

Bone Baby said:


> I dunno if I'd say flirt, but out of all of my villagers, Chief was the only one who sent me a valentines chocolate :3
> 
> I actually dunno if female villagers will send a female mayor a valentines or not, and vice versa. This is my first valentines gift from a townie that I can remember. Of course I'm not including Isabell and your mom xD


Wow i didn't even know they sent you candy in the first place!


----------



## King Dorado (Apr 13, 2016)

my recollection is that in spring time, opposite gender villagers will have a bit of "spring fever" towards you character...  i think i have some hilarious screen grabs of this i'll try to post or describe later.


----------



## Jared:3 (Apr 13, 2016)

Julian always flirts with me


----------



## Dim (Apr 13, 2016)

Not really, except Marshal KINDA flirts in friendly way, which is a little weird xD


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Apr 13, 2016)

Marshal is kinda flirty when he is sick but i find it cute coming from an adorable squirrel 







1. I run all over my town so sometimes i trample flowers
2. i have the beautiful town ordinance activated so i dont have to water them


----------



## Jarrad (Apr 13, 2016)

It's a 3+ game..

Nintendo wouldn't dream of putting flirtatious text in a game that's played by 5 year olds.


----------



## Vintage Viola (Apr 13, 2016)

One time Cesar sent me a letter telling me how glad he is to have met me, and that I should see how serious about that he is lol.


----------



## Cosmic Gerbil (Apr 13, 2016)

Marshal wants to date End (the Mayor's brother).  It's official.  The conversation went something like this:

Marshal: "What does it mean when they say "ice cream" in a song?"  (I can't remember the word so I'm using ice cream as a placeholder).

End (choosing from 3 different options): "It's a name that you give your partner".

I can't remember what Marshal said then but he agreed with End.  Then when End went to leave, Marshal said, "Goodbye...ice cream! Hehehehe!"


----------



## Mr. Cat (Apr 13, 2016)

I always thought Lopez was secretly gay because he's the only one that really flirts with me (my character is male). He's smug, though.


----------



## Nunnafinga (Apr 13, 2016)

Jambette tends to get a bit...ummm,affectionate from time to time.I don't like the looks of that big mayor-sized net.


----------



## meowlerrz (Apr 13, 2016)

O'Hare does it all the time, especially when he's drinking coffee at the roost


----------



## King Dorado (Apr 13, 2016)

Nunnafinga said:


> Jambette tends to get a bit...ummm,affectionate from time to time.I don't like the looks of that big mayor-sized net.



here's Kiki using the exact same pick-up line when putting the moves on my character:


----------



## Aquari (Apr 13, 2016)

beardo does, ;-; papa beardo stop ur supposed to be my dad


----------



## Nunnafinga (Apr 13, 2016)

King Dad said:


> here's Kiki using the exact same pick-up line when putting the moves on my character:



Heh..you gotta watch out for those normals.It's a bit odd but only a couple of my normals have used that line.Some peppies use a similar line...I have a screenshot somewhere....Here it is:


----------



## King Dorado (Apr 13, 2016)

Nunnafinga said:


> Heh..you gotta watch out for those normals.It's a bit odd but only a couple of my normals have used that line.Some peppies use a similar line...I have a screenshot somewhere....



Kiki's fishing for a big kahuna...

Imma check more screen saves later-- there are some where my peppy and even my uchi (!) were in the mood for love...


----------



## Mellyjan3 (Apr 13, 2016)

King Dad said:


> my recollection is that in spring time, opposite gender villagers will have a bit of "spring fever" towards you character...  i think i have some hilarious screen grabs of this i'll try to post or describe later.




Hm I'm learning a lot right now lol.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nunnafinga said:


> Heh..you gotta watch out for those normals.It's a bit odd but only a couple of my normals have used that line.Some peppies use a similar line...I have a screenshot somewhere....Here it is:
> 
> View attachment 169658


awwwwwe hahahaha, i love that catchphrase "kittylips"


----------



## AccfSally (Apr 14, 2016)

Smugs flirt with any girl lol




Nunnafinga said:


> View attachment 169644
> 
> View attachment 169645
> Jambette tends to get a bit...ummm,affectionate from time to time.I don't like the looks of that big mayor-sized net.



You had luck with love that day. Happens to me sometimes with my male  villagers and that same day Katrina said something about luck with love and I was wearing the lucky item.


----------



## Rabirin (Apr 14, 2016)

Yep, Julian and Marshal flirt with me all the time.. they're always inviting me over so I can get the true "Marshal or Julian experience" It's a little creepy sometimes, because it sounds like they're referring to something else, but it's cute that they always want me to come over. a little creepy but cute I always have to reject them though, and they seem genuinely sad about it. LOL, unfortunately I can't have them in my main town at the moment though. I appear to be very close with them, and it's adorable.


----------



## King Dorado (Apr 14, 2016)

SailorCrossing said:


> Yep, Julian and Marshal flirt with me all the time.. they're always inviting me over so I can get the true "Marshal or Julian experience" It's a little creepy sometimes, because it sounds like they're referring to something else, but it's cute that they always want me to come over. a little creepy but cute I always have to reject them though, and they seem genuinely sad about it. LOL, unfortunately I can't have them in my main town at the moment though. I appear to be very close with them, and it's adorable.



you won't visit your own villager??  why not?


----------



## Rabirin (Apr 14, 2016)

King Dad said:


> you won't visit your own villager??  why not?



Ah because atm i'm trying to get somebody to move away/give me a moving ping, and because I'm time travelling in order to do that I don't have time to visit them.


----------



## galaxysparks (Apr 14, 2016)

Chadder.


Spoiler










And I can't post a screenshot for it, but he once said 'You just make me tongue-tied, Super C. You look charming. Charming! Especially in this snow.'


----------



## k.k.lucario (Apr 14, 2016)

whitney and ankha seem to be taken the liking to me


----------



## Nunnafinga (Apr 14, 2016)

Yeah,most of the smugs are flirty but some are better at it than others.Tex is Mr.Suave.


----------



## tae (Apr 14, 2016)

smugs are programmed to be flirts. 
they always ask me to sit on their lap and it grosses me out.


----------



## Aria Nook Violet (Apr 14, 2016)

Jocks aren't meant to be romantic but Jay does flirt with me. He flirts indirectly XD like spring is the time for some bonding or love you?! better talk later. He kiss my character two times now. No! I didn't push my character to Jay or in any way manipulated him lol he did it by himself.
Here lol


----------



## fallensnow (Apr 14, 2016)

I know he's technically not a villager but are we all going to forget about how much Kapp'n flirts with the character?!


----------

